# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Pre-filter is it necessary?

## instinctloh

Hi,

im currently using a 2ft tank and thinking of changing my current hang on filter to a canister + prefilter (DIY). 

Some of my friends says that why complicate the tank and make it so ugly while some says that a preflter is good. 

Not Sure if is wise to go thru the hassle to diy a preflter or I just get a canister will do. 

i will be using this as my preflter. 

image.jpg

----------


## AQMS

Actually for 2feet,when you switch to canister filter there is no need for prefilter.
Get a good canister filter that will do the job well.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

A pre-filter is useful as it can be used to trap particles and debris before the water reaches the actual main filter itself... so when it comes to filter maintenance time, you only need to clean the pre-filter (remember to use double taps to isolate it for easier cleaning), the main filter will be debris free so you don't need to touch it.

Only thing is that additional pre-filter units will slow down the main filter's overall flow rate, and if you use very fine sponge or filter membrane material like in the pre-filter in your photo, it will tend to clog up very quickly and slow down the flow to a trickle, so you'll need to open it and clean it more often.

Btw, you can buy commercial pre-filters from various brands (ie. Jaqno, Sunsun etc), those already come with taps and trays for putting sponges and filter media, prices are usually quite okay too (might even work out same or cheaper than DIY, after you factor in buying the taps), they look something like this:


Photo from google images.

----------


## instinctloh

I know what, I spend almost $18 on all connectors elbows on that dumb dumb pre filters. Damn. Shld have ask first before spending the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

Since you have plan for it and bought the stuffs,just do it then,there is no right or wrong for installing a prefilter on a 2 feet tank.
Do it for the fun of 'DIYing' you might end up liking it.

----------


## instinctloh

Anyone use this water purifier before ? How strong the flow rate need to be and how bad is to maintain this ? Maybe swap the internal membrane to those conventional type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

I have not used it before, but all I can think of is: "Huh? One more thing to clean?"

----------


## Allan Asis

On my 2feet tank i just choose a canister filter (eheim 2215 or bigger) that is rated way more than my tank volume. As in 2215, I have enough space to fill in a lot of mechanical filter. To make it easier to clean it during maintenance, I just have to put medias in filter bag to make it convenient in pulling them in and out of the canister during maintenance.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Anyone use this water purifier before ? How strong the flow rate need to be and how bad is to maintain this ? Maybe swap the internal membrane to those conventional type.


The membrane material used in water purifiers tend to be very dense as they are meant to trap and filter micro particles, so the'lll likely clog up very quickly, especially with all the larger debris and waste that occur in our aquariums. Changing to less dense sponge material would probably work better.

----------


## fateddee

Pre filters are good in my opinion! It really helps to cut down the Maintenace of the canister filter itself. 
In addition you also can dedicate the entire canister filter to biological media since the pre filter will contain the mechanical filter media. 
I also find Maintenace of the pre filter easier!
I normally just rinse these mechanical media in tap water and then place them back into the pre filter and top it up with de chlorinated water.i find it a lot cleaner to wash all the foam and sponge filter in clean running water. Besides this doesn't impair the biological filtration at all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## milk_vanilla

Never have thoughts in mind, especially if you're doing planted tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suzerolt

I used pre-filters previously. Definitely a good thing to have - adds convenience during maintenance.
I had both the Sun Sun type. And also an eheim 2217 pre-filter (Eheim sells them without the motor).

Suggestion is to change it to regular aquarium type wool, so that it can be replaced regularly (eg. weekly or every 2 weeks). Since you purchased this type of filter canister, if you use other wool as filter (instead of the standard membrane type filter), you may need to mod to have a tube flowing to the bottom of the canister.

But if you decide that its more cost effective to just re-buy a Sun Sun type filter, you can always mod the canister filter you purchased into an effective CO2 reactor.

----------


## tetrakid

A prefilter is also a good place for BB colonies to live in. 
The more BBs the better, but if there's not enough food (poo, waste) for them, a lot of BBs will die off later.

----------


## BFG

> But if you decide that its more cost effective to just re-buy a Sun Sun type filter, you can always mod the canister filter you purchased into an effective CO2 reactor.


I agree with this. The container you posted is good for diy co2 reactor. If you are planning on getting another canister filter to be used as a pre-filter, my suggestion is to leave a gap at the bottom part of the canister filter. Reason being, those solid and heavy fish waste would collect at that particular gap due to their mass instead of the filter wool. You would find that you could prolong the use of the said filter wool. Eheim Classic series canister filter is ideal for this, just get some extra media plate to create this effect. Or diy by adding acrylic tube on the plate by cutting a few pieces and gluing them on the plate itself to create the gap. If budget is tight, get something similar and do the above diy.

The use of pre-filter is ideal for someone who does not enjoy hauling their heavy canister filter for maintenance. It prevent the main canister filter filtering media from being choked by thick fish food and waste that accumulate over the time. If done correctly, the main canister filter does not need to be removed periodically as before without the pre-filter.



Hope this helps!

----------


## instinctloh

Thks for all the info given. Will use this since I have it and try to setup the prefilter. Last Q: what kind of flowrate should I get for the canister get this work? Shld I get ehiem or some other brand ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Ideally you should go for a canister filter with slightly more flow rate than you would usually select (ie. 11-12x turnover vs 10x turnover)... mainly to compensate for the reduction in flow due to water having to flow though extra layers of media in the pre-filter. If the flow rate turns out to be too strong for your tank, just adjust the main canister filter's outflow tap to reduce the current accordingly.

If you have the budget, go for Eheim filters, otherwise you can also look at other good brands like Sera, Fluval, Sicce etc... or the cheaper brands like Shiruba, ISTA, Atman, Jebao etc. Just compare their prices, specs, features, reviews and see which you prefer.

Btw, when i used a Jaqno brand pre-filter with one of my tanks previously, i found that it also served as a safe "refugium" for shrimplets that get sucked into the filter intake (i prefer not to use filter guards nowadays, find that they spoil the looks of glass intake pipes). With the clear plastic walls of the pre-filter, i could easily observe the shrimplets living at the bottom of the chamber enjoying all the debris and food collected there, they seem to grow surprising fast and healthily in there. Whenever i feel like it, i can just close of all taps, open the pre-filter cover, and retrieve the grown-up shrimps to put back into the main tank, no need to touch the main canister filter.  :Very Happy:

----------


## BFG

A) Get a canister filter a size larger than the pre-filter if you do not want a lower flow rate. You may need a higher flowrate should you want to connect to the diy co2 reactor container you bought earlier. Should you want to use that equipment, the glass is oriented above while the plastic part rest as the base. 

B) IF its within your budget and you are aware that Eheim spare parts is available throughout the island, get it. I was using the Classic series as an example due to my experience with it.

Another tip while using any canister filter is to place the canister filter in a container. Over time, the o-ring will wear off and when it does, water will leak. Placing the canister filter in a container will ensure that water will stay in the container should the canister filter starts having its leakage. To prevent air leak, cut the hose as clean as possible, cuts that produced jagged edge may introduce air into the hose line of the canister filter, thus stopping the canister filter itself if it accumulate. Also, try to limit the hose line to not more than 6ft in total length, longer hose will slows down the flow rate.


Hope this helps!

----------


## madhav96001

> Ideally you should go for a canister filter with slightly more flow rate than you would usually select (ie. 11-12x turnover vs 10x turnover)... mainly to compensate for the reduction in flow due to water having to flow though extra layers of media in the pre-filter. If the flow rate turns out to be too strong for your tank, just adjust the main canister filter's outflow tap to reduce the current accordingly.
> 
> If you have the budget, go for Eheim filters, otherwise you can also look at other good brands like Sera, Fluval, Sicce etc... or the cheaper brands like Shiruba, ISTA, Atman, Jebao etc. Just compare their prices, specs, features, reviews and see which you prefer.
> 
> Btw, when i used a Jaqno brand pre-filter with one of my tanks previously, i found that it also served as a safe "refugium" for shrimplets that get sucked into the filter intake (i prefer not to use filter guards nowadays, find that they spoil the looks of glass intake pipes). With the clear plastic walls of the pre-filter, i could easily observe the shrimplets living at the bottom of the chamber enjoying all the debris and food collected there, they seem to grow surprising fast and healthily in there. Whenever i feel like it, i can just close of all taps, open the pre-filter cover, and retrieve the grown-up shrimps to put back into the main tank, no need to touch the main canister filter.


now i am in same situation, there are two more shrimp communities in each filter(Eheim 2075 & 2080) 
though a good idea, pre filter = few more double taps, few more equipment.
 :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## aza

I have had prefilter removed as I needed more flow in my planted tank. I have two filters in my set up and alternately clean one about 2-3 times a month depending on feeding and bioload. 

Pros and cons bro, you decide. For me it became such that flow was more important since I had algae issues. Has since cleared with better flow. Better planted tank experience now  :Smile:

----------

